# Could this be indifference?



## 5Creed (May 29, 2011)

Being a bit sarcastic with the title, but I know I am getting to a good place. Why? Because I am starting to finally feel indifference towards my STBX and his AP and their relationship. My Mom asked me today if I thought they were still together and I told her I did not care-the great thing is I truly don't! When did that happen? No matter; I will take it as it is because it is such a better place from where I have been this past year so; yay for me! On the other hand, he looks terrible; deep lines on his face, stressed out looks on his face and not handling the kids well at all. I actually feel a little sorry for him instead of all the intense anger I am finally letting go. Forgiveness anyone?!?


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

Good for you!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Forgive him only if he asks. Good for you that you are detaching and moving on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

